# Ultrasound results



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, I got my ultrasound report today and I have no idea what it means. I had to get my sister to read (and spell) it out to me over the phone.

Findings: Thyroid is not enlarged.
R 1.3 x 1.4 x 4.1cm
L 1.3 x 1.4 x 4cm

Coarse echotexture bilaterally with several psuedo nodules (subcentimeter)
No retrosternal extension
Increased vascularity

Comments:
Consistant with thyroiditis without significant enlargement although thyroid isthmus is mildly enlarged 6.4mm

I tested positive for Hashi's antibodies with a TSH of 4.3 and several symptoms. I've started 50m per day of levothyroxine.

I thought this report sounded pretty good? But then i don't really understand any of it so any help is appreciated. The doc still has the report and i'm to call back tomorrow. The person who scanned me said there were no lumps and bumps...? I took that to mean yeah you have hashis but nothing worse that we can see... who knows. Any help/advice will be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

This does sound pretty good. Must mean you and your doc caught it early. I think your tech is saying that it's not 'heterogeneous'-- not the different kinds of tissue that happens after hashis been raging and no nodules. So that all sounds good to me. Hope everything continues in this vein.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The antibodies you are referring to aren't specific to Hashi's. They are antibodies that indicate your thyroid is under attack. The u/s helps determine if there are structural abnormalities in the thyroid which might indicate other reasons for the antibodies, such as cancer. Since you don't have any such structures and have general inflammation, it sounds like you can reasonably assume you have Hashi's.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for the feedback guys. I definitely feel better knowing they have looked inside and no horrible nastys are hiding away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lani NZ said:


> Hi everyone, I got my ultrasound report today and I have no idea what it means. I had to get my sister to read (and spell) it out to me over the phone.
> 
> Findings: Thyroid is not enlarged.
> R 1.3 x 1.4 x 4.1cm
> ...


Pseudonodules and vascularity concerns me.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12723490

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22920548

I do think the above is indeterminate and bears some further action FNA.

Will you please let us know what your doctor has to say about the results?


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Well after a week of repeatedly calling my doctors surgery to officially get my results I have just spoken to the nurse who read me the first sentence of the comments word for word... then said hold on that makes no sense... then said well it says thyroiditis and your result is consistant with inflammation and then she said the doctor obviously isn't medicating you as she hasn't written anything (duh I am already on the meds). So helpful! Generally I would take that as an all clear but when I go for my next scheduled appointment in 6 weeks I will be asking her to go over it with me and explain the different things mentioned and what they mean and if anything will be checked down the track. I am so glad I got a copy of the results - what they say and what you get told can be completely different things.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lani NZ said:


> Well after a week of repeatedly calling my doctors surgery to officially get my results I have just spoken to the nurse who read me the first sentence of the comments word for word... then said hold on that makes no sense... then said well it says thyroiditis and your result is consistant with inflammation and then she said the doctor obviously isn't medicating you as she hasn't written anything (duh I am already on the meds). So helpful! Generally I would take that as an all clear but when I go for my next scheduled appointment in 6 weeks I will be asking her to go over it with me and explain the different things mentioned and what they mean and if anything will be checked down the track. I am so glad I got a copy of the results - what they say and what you get told can be completely different things.


That is the problem and this is why you must pursue this futher. Don't get lost in the paper shuffle.


----------

